

Google Privacy -Great article and maybe creates opportunity - dbkbali
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/01/what_larry_page_doesnt_underst.html
After I read this it made me think wouldn't it be great if i could use cloud storage ie. Dropbox or other cloud networks to store my email and not be reliant on google
======
dbkbali
After I read this it really makes me want to find an alternative to gmail, its
too bad the main focus is diluting from being the best at search to becoming a
social vehicle. If others feel as i do i think there are some potential great
product ideas/opportunities for some of the cloud storage services to expand
their product offerings, maybe other readers know of such as service?.

I find it scary relying on one company with the famous motto about evil having
so much data about me and with the no opt out nature of this policy - as a
result I now make an effort to ensure that I am not automatically logged into
my browser when I search.

~~~
mattmanser
I was originally thinking of staying with gmail and switching search. I love
GMail even more than search. But then realised I'd have to juggle browsers or
they start logging all the random youtube clips.

Worse still you then realise that your stackoverflow account is linked to your
gmail account and you're going to have to open yet another openid provider
just to stay logged into there. Oh, and Trello, I wonder if they even let you
switch OAuth provider. I wonder what else I've forgotten.

Bollocks, all of a sudden OAuth doesn't look so brilliant now.

Sad that I have to choose between the two.

~~~
18pfsmt
Personally, I use Chromium for the sites that I'm logged into, and Firefox for
general browsing and searching. I'm not sure if that would work for you, but
it seems it would work with your work-flow as you've described it.

